# [EVDL] Status of Electro Automotive



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>I'd like to thank those who voiced concern and support. If you have 
a problem with us, please deal with us on it. We will take care of 
it, although it might not be as fast as we would like. Email is the 
best way to contact us, as it is then in writing where we can refer 
back to it later for more information. If you have not bought 
anything from us or had any direct problem, I would ask you to 
refrain from making comments on situations you don't understand.


Mr. Brown,
My request is simple. Please complete our contract for which I have paid
you in full in March 09 and for which you have not yet supplied a WORKING
charger. Or refund that portion of my payment to cover the replacement.

Thanks you,
Robert (Buddy) Mills 


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just to refresh the status update that Mike sent 1.5 years ago
when the same issue popped up - lack of response from EA.
It may be time for a new update, but that must come from 
Mike or someone who has talked with him recently.

I do not know how the availability of commercial EVs from
different manufacturers has inpacted their business...

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Mike Brown
Sent: Sunday, November 07, 2010 6:12 PM
To: EV Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Status of Electro Automotive

We are still here. During the boom of '05-'08, we had geared up and
built up a substantial, trained crew. When the recession hit, we could
not trim down as fast as we should have because the staff was still
doing customer support on the sales from the boom. For some of those
products, we did not get good support from the manufacturers, so we were
left holding the warranty and support bag for some products that had a
very thin profit margin at best. The recession kicked us really hard,
and we had to cut back to a skeleton crew - 
Shari & I and a few hours of part time help a week. We are doing 
the best we can to catch up.

We have made some connections that are providing new opportunities (see
http://www.electroauto.com/3DaySeminar.shtml) which we hope will
generate some cash flow and help kickstart us again.

Any EV conversion or parts business is running on a thin margin in a
fluctuating market.

As for Chuck Hursch's comments, yes, I have Parkinson's, have had for
11 years now. Fortunately, I have a very mild case which is well
controlled with medication, and I am still fully functional, working
full time plus. I still do CADD work daily, and do kickboxing for an
hour on Saturdays, and walk a couple miles a day. I have not said
anything about it before now because I am dealing with it, and not
looking for sympathy. This is just to set the record straight.

I'd like to thank those who voiced concern and support. If you have a
problem with us, please deal with us on it. We will take care of it,
although it might not be as fast as we would like. Email is the best
way to contact us, as it is then in writing where we can refer back to
it later for more information. If you have not bought anything from us
or had any direct problem, I would ask you to refrain from making
comments on situations you don't understand.


Mike Brown
Electro Automotive, POB 1113, Felton, CA 95018-1113 Phone 831-429-1989
http://www.electroauto.com email [email protected] Electric Car
Conversion Kits * Components * Books * Videos * Since 1979


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

